# UCMMA's Best Knockouts of 2011



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Some absolutely brutal finishes here:

UK MMA Videos - UCMMA: 10 Greatest Knockouts Of 2011 | YourMMA.tv

My personal favourite of the bunch is Radcliffe's over Pastou, but you need to watch the whole fight to get the context. It's on Youtube. Great come from behind finish.

Enjoy.


----------

